# My Cat Sittin' and Chillin' in the Morning Sun's Rays



## SeaBreeze (Apr 4, 2019)

This is my cat Loki this morning sitting back and enjoying the sun's rays. :lemo:


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 4, 2019)

:heart:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 4, 2019)

Sweet!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 4, 2019)

So cute. Mine use to love to bake in the sun also.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2019)

Easy for Loki to sit (like a person) because he has no tail to get in the way, huh?


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2019)

What a cool cat~He sits like a human


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2019)

You know me SB, I'm not a cat person at all..but that is such a cute picture...


----------



## Five_Leaf (Jun 8, 2019)

the second picture is the best!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 8, 2019)

forgive me


but


one must play


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 9, 2019)

So I gather that cat's pretty much in charge, no?  That's the way with cats and their staff.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2019)

Yes Butterfly, I'm his loyal servant, wouldn't have it any other way. :love_heart::yesmaster:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 15, 2019)

Cute little door stop. :love_heart:


----------



## oldman (Jun 15, 2019)

Every time I see a picture of this cat, he reminds me of the cat in the movie, “Pet Sematary.”


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 15, 2019)

*Loki takes such a sweet picture. He is the spittin image of a favorite cat of mine called Smokey. He was a rescue & lived to be 19. I lost him about 10 years ago but it seems like yesterday.*


----------

